# Mouse breeder from Russia.



## Olisava (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, my name is Lisa.
I would just ask for forgiveness for my bad english, translate through the "google translator".
I live in Russia. Mice live with me for a year. I'm wondering how and contain mice bred in other countries. Will write very little, but I will read a lot.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome! What kind of mice do you have in Russia?


----------



## Olisava (Dec 16, 2013)

madmouse said:


> Hello and welcome! What kind of mice do you have in Russia?


Hi! Personally at I now have colors: silvered agouti, argente, black self and tan, dove tan, red, bone, lavender, color point beige. Many of them are bicolor. There are satin, longhair, astrex. It's not all the variations that exist in Russia.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Lisa
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

